

Three Little Words Could Transform E-Commerce - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-27/three-little-words-could-transform-e-commerce

======
karambahh
Brillant little system that actually solves a very real issue!

Reminded me of (admittedly geekier :-) geohashing algorithm of xkcd:

[http://wiki.xkcd.com/geohashing/](http://wiki.xkcd.com/geohashing/)

